# Trouble with the Brulee on the Creme Brulee



## KatJones (Apr 30, 2010)

So - I've been cooking creme brulee for the restaurant I'm working for a few weeks and I'm having a bit of trouble with the brulee.  I was wondering if anyone had any tips on how to keep the sugar hardened for more than one day?  The hardened sugar surface keeps liquifying after being in the refrigerator over night and I find it to be very very strange.  Our last desert chef did not have this problem with her brulee so I am finding it very perplexing.  Thanks for your ideas!
kat


----------



## JamesS (Apr 30, 2010)

Every place I've ever worked that served creme brulee put the sugar on immediately before serving with only the custard prepared ahead of time. The top was coated with the sugar mixture and caramelized with either a brulee iron, or a salamander just before being sent out .  These days, I hear torches are all the rage.


----------



## nikki (Apr 30, 2010)

^JamesS beat me to it! I was going to reply saying to not apply the sugar until just before serving... From a customer point of view (and creme brulee is one of my favourite desserts!  ) I'd rather have a freshly "brulee'd" creme brulee than one that's been "brulee'd" and sitting in the fridge over night... The custard is fine in advance, but it's only an extra minute of time to do the brulee part right before serving, and so worth it. 

Maybe the previous chef did some sort of wrapping to prevent moisture from getting into the dish while in the fridge...


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll third James' remarks.  I wouldn't be pleased to be served a "previously bruleed" Creme Brulee.


----------

